# Cute videos of my boys!



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Happy Raterday Rat forum! Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend  

Just sharing a couple of recent videos of my silly sausage ratties. 

My wee boy Mooshie likes it when I speak to him and boggles with happiness:

http://instagram.com/p/tvT0vnRQjK/ 

Muffin has been learning tricks. Here he is performing 'walk' and 'spin'! 

http://instagram.com/p/tvSiAmxQgS/ 

http://instagram.com/p/sS55iaRQmb/

So proud of my boys


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Too cute! Thanks for sharing! I tried teaching Squeaky to spin. He just kinda looked at me like, "Are you giving me that treat or not?" LOL


----------



## saradsmithhh (Aug 12, 2014)

The one of muffin walking is literally the COOLEST thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I have two others that can spin too, but they took a lot longer to teach. Muffin got it in 10 mins! I'm working on 'roll over' now, but it's proving to be quite difficult!


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

These are great - particularly Muffin walking


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

He has quite the swagger


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Sitting in my car in a parking lot laughing uncontrollably! People pass by and give me weird looks...


----------



## saradsmithhh (Aug 12, 2014)

what do you use while training them? I tried treats with my rat but she got chunky fast lol


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I've been using yogurt drops, but I break up a single drop into lots of really tiny pieces for training. I also don't treat them every single time they get a trick right, and I only train once a week for a bit of weekend fun


----------



## saradsmithhh (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Today we have been working on 'Roll over'  

http://instagram.com/p/tw8cFaxQqe/

http://instagram.com/p/tw-GLFRQsO/


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

He seems to be learning well


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Aw awesome thanks for sharing. I love it.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Thanks guys!  He seems to enjoy the challenge. It's been a good way for us to bond as Muffin has always had an introverted personality compared to his rowdy brother's. Quite shy and not keen on being handled. He's really come onto his own since we started doing this stuff, popcorning and racing about the room and jumping up for cuddles. Its been quite a turn around!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah sweet


----------

